# Footballers Grog Coke Aggression and Roids



## Garpal Gumnut (19 September 2009)

I was thinking this afternoon that we as a nation are being very hard on our footballers. 

They are the epitome of the Greek athlete or Roman gladiator of old.

We expect them to perform at the peak of their performance during a game, and then turn in to angels afterwards.

They are pursued after each match by Chlamydians and Maidens.

They are offered alcohol and substances, and indulge in both.

They take steroids at a judicious distance from testing.

This combination makes them aggressive at times and occasionally they react with vioence. I don't reckon its their fault.

They will also find themselves in sexually difficult and compromising situations.

We should cease this puerile pursuit of "bad boys" and have special exemptions for their misdeeds, to make up for their brilliant athleticism and skill.

Long may they be the great footballers they are, and I would ask Australia to give them some licence because of their special situation.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (19 September 2009)

So its ok for the ambassoders to our kids .. our kids role models........ our kids hero,s to stick needles in themselves or go round punching ppl and show our kids its ok to do so ?

quite easy in my view .......... wanna be a star to my kids . well be an angel ....

wanna be a party pig .............. go get a different career where my kids aint watching and thinking its ok because his hero does it 

stuffem i reckon


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> So its ok for the ambassoders to our kids .. our kids role models........ our kids hero,s to stick needles in themselves or go round punching ppl and show our kids its ok to do so ?
> 
> quite easy in my view .......... wanna be a star to my kids . well be an angel ....
> 
> ...




I don't reckon they should be role models.

This is all crap pushed by the TV companies and media.

I want to see Footie players red in tooth and claw, not some namby pamby parson of a Tuesday.

I want to see good football.

These guys are fuelled by aggression.

How can you expect them to turn it on and off.

gg


----------



## treeman (19 September 2009)

This will be a great thread to sit back and watch


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 September 2009)

You either want good football players, drinking, snorting, fighting  and rooting after a high performance week, or you want godbothering role models.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (19 September 2009)

hey i got nothing against partying whatsoever BUT because of there positions in the spotlight , dont ya think the dopey buggers would go party in a more discrete manner ? 

why not go have a blue in the clubrooms whilst snorting whatever comes along ...... 

my boy told me ben cousins is a junky . i agreed at the time 

ben cousins used to be his hero .. should my boy think that being a junky is not so bad ?

ok what about one of the " ugle " boys  at a certain perth nightclub in leederville one dark n stormy night he punched a smaller friend of mine because he was drunk and my m8 was dancing with a girl that this footballer wanted .. a certain godloving freewheeling passifistic bloke with no teef belted the footballer right between the eyes and knocked him silly .

when the footballer got back up he proceeded to rant " do you know who i am .blah blah blah " 

this god lovin passifist said with a big ole grin "yeah bud .. your a bully " ( may have been slightly different languiage  but ya get the drift)

he saw nothing wrong with his behaviouur NOR did the nightclub staff because of his status of being an A class foootballer at the time.

stuffem 

they wanna be numnuts tellem to get a  real job!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> hey i got nothing against partying whatsoever BUT because of there positions in the spotlight , dont ya think the dopey buggers would go party in a more discrete manner ?
> 
> why not go have a blue in the clubrooms whilst snorting whatever comes along ......
> 
> ...




nun I can hear what you are saying.

But to have a good footballer, on roids and playing his guts out every week, training like buggery, of course he's going to go ballistic after the game.

Coke, ekkies, grog and tarts are there for him to ingest.

But the media flog him for it.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (19 September 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> nun I can hear what you are saying.
> 
> But to have a good footballer, on roids and playing his guts out every week, training like buggery, of course he's going to go ballistic after the game.
> 
> ...





well perhaps the footy clubs should keep them out of the media spotlight and supply  them these things required instead of letting them wander the general population acting like a bunch of mixed up primadonnas 

or they could always point out that they have reached an elitest status at there level and if they play up theey can pissorf and be replaced by a more disciplind athlete 

stuffem


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> well perhaps the footy clubs should keep them out of the media spotlight and supply  them these things required instead of letting them wander the general population acting like a bunch of mixed up primadonnas
> 
> or they could always point out that they have reached an elitest status at there level and if they play up theey can pissorf and be replaced by a more disciplind athlete
> 
> stuffem




No mate, they are the best, and society needs to harden up and accept them for what they are, on and off the field.

I'm sick and tired of some wanking journalist exposing some poor bastard for having a root , snorting or getting pissed.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (19 September 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> No mate, they are the best, and society needs to harden up and accept them for what they are, on and off the field.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of some wanking journalist exposing some poor bastard for having a root , snorting or getting pissed.
> 
> gg




so what your saying is .........

its ok for sports stars to be junkys and criminals and not suffer repercusions for it ........

bugga this im gunna go play footy so i can act like a dickkhead with a green light

in fact straight after i finish this bottle of beam , snort this oz and bash some innocent soul im goin on a fitness regime so i can do it tooo


----------



## Solly (19 September 2009)

I'm watching Rockwiz, so not fully across the discussion. BTW Mossie's awesome.
(Also for some reason I have this weird unnatural attraction to Julia Zemiro)

I thought the press gave a harsh treatment of this future pig skin hero and the Magistrate giving 1 & 1/2 penalty units is draconian. 

Dry humping a parking meter and making racial slurs at passerbys is no way to go through life, son


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> so what your saying is .........
> 
> its ok for sports stars to be junkys and criminals and not suffer repercusions for it ........
> 
> ...






Solly said:


> I'm watching Rockwiz, so not fully across the discussion. BTW Mossie's awesome.
> (Also for some reason I have this weird unnatural attraction to Julia Zemiro)
> 
> I thought the press gave a harsh treatment of this future pig skin hero and the Magistrate giving 1 & 1/2 penalty units is draconian.
> ...




I am saying yes, if you want good football from players on roids.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (19 September 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I am saying yes, if you want good football from players on roids.
> 
> gg





LOL ......... cant find any these days not on roids?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> LOL ......... cant find any these days not on roids?




Yes these poor lads train hard all week, take their roids as directed, and then are expected to behave like gentlemen when exposed to chlamydians, grog, ekkies, coke and speed on the weekends.

Its just not fair the way they are pilloried by the TV and print media.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (19 September 2009)

we already covered those points GG

sack em all and hire a new breed of athlete that can do it without the extras 

bloody primadonnas .... should be a law against them


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> we already covered those points GG
> 
> sack em all and hire a new breed of athlete that can do it without the extras
> 
> bloody primadonnas .... should be a law against them




So you are saying the choice is to go back to local footie, with a few good players and small crowds

Or the "Game of Champions" a la Channel 7 and 9.

And the ordinary muggins sucking his vb and weed is probably not going to have the energy to go down to the local oval, when he can watch the best on his wall mounted Sanyo.

I say leave our footballers out of this sordid exposition of a Monday with their girlfriends copping black eyes that they would have copped if they married a Macquarie desk slave or a solicitor.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (19 September 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> So you are saying the choice is to go back to local footie, with a few good players and small crowds
> 
> Or the "Game of Champions" a la Channel 7 and 9.
> 
> ...




No i am not saying this at all 

VB and weed never a good combination ....... in fact VB altogether should be banned 

i can safely say if VB was an outlawed substance there would be less black eyes on a monday morning 

i hope this answered your querie


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 September 2009)

So nun, you are still in favour of persecuting these poor bastards of a Monday?

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (19 September 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> So nun, you are still in favour of persecuting these poor bastards of a Monday?
> 
> gg





yes .

they are in a position of "power" .they are looked up to ....... they are in a position millions envy .........

behave and use discipline or pissorf and get another job 

not like they cannot be replaced in the blink of an eye by someone thats willing to walk a disiplined line to hold his position in the adoreing publics eye


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> yes .
> 
> they are in a position of "power" .they are looked up to ....... they are in a position millions envy .........
> 
> ...




But mate, they can't behave any other way. Whether it is genetic or due to the roids, these guys are full of testosterone come the night after the big match.

Chlamydians are lining up for a root, club owners are offering free grog and coke, and they go for it.

The TV crews and print media lurk about.

Its not the players fault.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (19 September 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> But mate, they can't behave any other way. Whether it is genetic or due to the roids, these guys are full of testosterone come the night after the big match.
> 
> Chlamydians are lining up for a root, club owners are offering free grog and coke, and they go for it.
> 
> ...




they had the discipline to train 

they had the discipline to give up things there friends were doing to claim a spot at there level 

and yes they SHOULD exercise that same discipline to keep that spot REGARDLESS of whats thrown there way ..... 

they can still go out and enjoy themselves but maybe excercise that same discipline to say NO when it comes to the crunch ..........

there careers are not forever , its a young mans sport ........ either be disciplined and toe the line to keep at number 1 or pissorf and get another job and give your spot to someone who is willing to use discipline in there actions


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> they had the discipline to train
> 
> they had the discipline to give up things there friends were doing to claim a spot at there level
> 
> ...




nun they are young men.

Their behaviour is understandable.

Its natural for them to do these things on roids, coke and grog.

Go easy on them.

I'm sure you wouldn't do it if you had the opportunity.:nono::nono::nono::nono::nono:


----------



## springhill (20 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> So its ok for the ambassoders to our kids .. our kids role models........ our kids hero,s to stick needles in themselves or go round punching ppl and show our kids its ok to do so ?
> 
> quite easy in my view .......... wanna be a star to my kids . well be an angel ....
> 
> ...






Garpal Gumnut said:


> I don't reckon they should be role models.
> 
> This is all crap pushed by the TV companies and media.
> 
> ...




Yep i'm with you gg, if you wanna want cleanskin w@nkers play, go watch the Christian Football League.... oh wait that doesn't exist, wonder why? Maybe they should always wear condoms during sex, go to confession weekly sing khum-bai-yah in the streets. 
Let boys be boys.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 September 2009)

springhill said:


> Yep i'm with you gg, if you wanna want cleanskin w@nkers play, go watch the Christian Football League.... oh wait that doesn't exist, wonder why? Maybe they should always wear condoms during sex, go to confession weekly sing khum-bai-yah in the streets.
> Let boys be boys.




Thanks sprinhill.

These poor blokes and I know some personally are under tremendous pressure.

A torn cartilage and they are history.

They need to meet every tart like that one that was on tv with the long nose, skin cancers, and ageing chin and boobs, and godknows what else  , and any others.

They should get pisssed and be happy, to deal with the pressure after a big week training and playing.

And they don't need wannabee journalists and papparazi perving on them.

And the AFL and NRL judiciaries are run by guys who did the same when they were young.

Its disgusting what these blokes have to put up with.

And this crap about role models gives me the ****s.

gg


----------



## jancha (20 September 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Thanks sprinhill.
> 
> These poor blokes and I know some personally are under tremendous pressure.
> 
> ...




These poor blokes? Get real. The reason why they are in the spot light is because they're high profile sportsmen & of interest to the the public. They get paid well for what they love doing and with that comes with a price of being in the public eye. No different to movie stars or pollies. So to some degree they are role models to youngsters inadvertently wether they like or not & are expected by their club to behave when out in public. If they stuff up ( and we all do at some point) they have to suffer the consequences. Thats price of fame.


----------



## Tink (20 September 2009)

No way GG

BTW I enjoy your questions in this forum, even if you do try and push peoples buttons, well done : )

I dont agree. They are high paid sportsmen and thats thanks to the public, therefore if they want to play there, then act accordingly, otherwise go play for the local footy club and see what pay you get..

Its a job - not like it used to be where they worked as a job as well as playing footy..

I blame the associations that they play for as they should be providing education to these kids as thats what they are 'kids'

From playing at the local footy club, then all of a sudden are with all this cash and dont know what to do with it..

I also think its not all of them, only a select few that wreck it for them all..


----------



## inenigma (20 September 2009)

Gotta agree with Tink.

Those meatheads are in the public eye and kids look up to them.


----------



## springhill (20 September 2009)

Tink said:


> No way GG
> 
> BTW I enjoy your questions in this forum, even if you do try and push peoples buttons, well done : )
> 
> ...




Sorry can't agrre with this! When a fair portion of the public carries on fighting, drinking, brawling & snorting ****.... who are they (we?) to impose a different set of morals on these guys because they are good at sport? Until everyone in society is a cleanskin they have no right to dictate terms on behaviour. Let he who is without sin blah blah blah......
Money has *nothing* to do with this issue, i hate when it is brought into it.
Sportsmen are nothing more than gifted athletes, we should accept their faults, like all others.


----------



## Mr J (20 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> sack em all
> 
> bloody primadonnas ....




I'm with this. Give them a dose of reality.



			
				springhill said:
			
		

> Sportsmen are nothing more than gifted athletes, we should accept their faults, like all others.




Most of them are also nothing more than spoilt adolescents.



> who are they (we?) to impose a different set of morals on these guys because they are good at sport?




So they should be able to snort coke before a game, then after they lose get drunk, have a fight and then gang-rape some poor girl?


----------



## springhill (20 September 2009)

Mr J said:


> I'm with this. Give them a dose of reality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Name me 1 AFL/NRL/NRU player off the top of your head that has done these things consecutively. Your use of the word *and* (instead of or) implies someone has been guilty of all this in one consecutive episode.
Of course no one in the general public has ever snorted coke before clubbing, got drunk, picked a fight & then (God forbid) raped somebody, have they?
Tall poppy syndrome at its finest.


----------



## Mr J (20 September 2009)

I was obviously exaggerating to make a point.



> Tall poppy syndrome at its finest.




Seems to always be the excuse of someone defending celebrity, we can't just call a spade a spade. I couldn't care less about how successful some is financially or socially.


----------



## springhill (20 September 2009)

Mr J said:


> I was obviously exaggerating to make a point.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to always be the excuse of someone defending celebrity, we can't just call a spade a spade. I couldn't care less about how successful some is financially or socially.




So why are you part of the chorus singling them out & taking pot shots at them if you 'couldn't care less'?


----------



## Mr J (20 September 2009)

Please read more carefully. I said I didn't care about success, something which has nothing to do with commenting on their behaviour. Many act like pigs, and I'd say so regardless of their wealth and social status. I'm not singling them out, but most males who fall into this group (generally a situation where someone earns quite a bit early in life by being an entertainer) are footy players.


----------



## nunthewiser (20 September 2009)

Dear springhill


you forget the crux of a lot of the points GG was making 

his main point was that BECAUSE they was succesful atletes on roids and under pressure that they should be allowed to do what they please .....

to this i say bollocks if they cant handle the pressure and behave then they should be punished like ANYBODY else would be for commiting offenses

i also reckon because they are role models they should be told to get there act together or pissorf 

anyways ive discussed this already here ..................

as you were


----------



## springhill (21 September 2009)

Mr J said:


> So *they* should be able to snort coke *before a game*, then after they lose get drunk, have a fight and then gang-rape some poor girl?




Looks like singling out to me.



Mr J said:


> Please read more carefully. I said I didn't care about success, something which has nothing to do with commenting on their behaviour. *Many act like pigs*, and I'd say so regardless of their wealth and social status. I'm not singling them out, but *most males who fall into this group* (generally a situation where someone earns quite a bit early in life by being an entertainer) *are footy players*.




Is there a pattern here?
Most men who act like pigs are footy players? What planet are you living on? Spent anytime in the countryside, on mine sites, construction sites, the local pub at the end of the street etc etc etc mate?


----------



## springhill (21 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Dear springhill
> 
> 
> you forget the crux of a lot of the points GG was making
> ...




Herrrrro Nun 
Role models my @ss! These fellas are gladiators doing battle... let them slug it out in the game, and in life.
They're no better or worse than anyone else.


----------



## Mr J (21 September 2009)

springhill said:


> Looks like singling out to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, that's exactly what I said . There's no point responding to you any further.


----------



## nunthewiser (21 September 2009)

springhill said:


> They're no better or worse than anyone else.




Ello springhill 

EXACTLY so if they no better . why should they be allowed to run around like a buncha dicks bashing ppl and running amok with no penalty ? ......... 

: your argument is flawed and i would like an admission off you that you are wrong and these primadonna athletes need to grow the fark up 


hahahaha . on a side note . Blue King Brown are playing at the "one movement festival " at the esplanade in october and i will be there snorting and drinking all in the name of good sport  see ya there


----------



## springhill (21 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Ello springhill
> 
> EXACTLY so if they no better . why should they be allowed to run around like a buncha dicks bashing ppl and running amok with no penalty ? .........
> 
> ...




Because everyone else gets away with it, why not footy players?
Of course my argument is flawed, i get my kicks playing devil's advocate 
Seems if you're aligned with GG in something you're generally pushing **** uphill LOL.
No offense GG


----------



## jancha (21 September 2009)

springhill said:


> Because everyone else gets away with it, why not footy players?
> Of course my argument is flawed, i get my kicks playing devil's advocate
> Seems if you're aligned with GG in something you're generally pushing **** uphill LOL.
> No offense GG




So if your daughter got raped or bashed you would be saying that the general public would get away with it? Get real. The only difference would the media attention & why is that? Because they're highly paid high profile sportsmen. Just like a business these players have contracts & if they stuff up a lot of the time they get penalized not by the courts but by the club or by both. I think gg just likes to stir the pot in starting this thread.


----------



## springhill (21 September 2009)

jancha said:


> So if your daughter got raped or bashed you would be saying that *the general public would get away with it*? Get real. The only difference would the media attention & why is that? Because they're highly paid high profile sportsmen. Just like a business these players have contracts & if they stuff up a lot of the time they get penalized not by the courts but by the club or by both. I think gg just likes to stir the pot in starting this thread.




Well i don't have a daughter, what difference would that make if it was mine, yours or anyone elses'?
Unfortunately on a large number of occasions they do. Try reading your newspaper in greater depth most days there will be an article about someone getting off the hook. One punch killings a classic example.


----------



## Tink (21 September 2009)

The Clubs have hushed all this for years - but not anymore 

If those clubs want us to spend our money watching their games, clean up your business, cause the public is sick of their bull****..

and thats it in a nutshell


----------



## jancha (21 September 2009)

springhill said:


> Well i don't have a daughter, what difference would that make if it was mine, yours or anyone elses'?
> Unfortunately on a large number of occasions they do. Try reading your newspaper in greater depth most days there will be an article about someone getting off the hook. One punch killings a classic example.




What difference? From what i can gather in the tread is about giving poor footballers a break from being penalized when they committ an offence and because they're put in a position where everything is layed in front of them  (drugs, booze girls) so they have an excuse. Just wondering if an incidence occurred where by a relative of yours was abused by a football player. Would you say... hey thats ok he's a footballer.. he cant help himself Blah blah. They get a fair go just like us. The media just have a field day with it & their pay packets justify that.


----------



## Julia (21 September 2009)

jancha said:


> I think gg just likes to stir the pot in starting this thread.



Got that right.  And you're all squabbling amongst yourselves just as he intended.


----------



## nunthewiser (21 September 2009)

Julia said:


> Got that right.  And you're all squabbling amongst yourselves just as he intended.




lol 

blessim


----------



## jancha (21 September 2009)

Julia said:


> Got that right.  And you're all squabbling amongst yourselves just as he intended.




Julia you may call it squabbling but I find it disturbing that people out there actually agree with what gg's saying.


----------



## springhill (21 September 2009)

Julia said:


> Got that right.  And you're all squabbling amongst yourselves just as he intended.




Thank God GG is on this forum!



nunthewiser said:


> lol
> 
> blessim




Amen!



jancha said:


> Julia you may call it squabbling but I find it disturbing that people out there actually agree with what gg's saying.




Or maybe there are others, like GG, who enjoy stirring the pot


----------



## gav (21 September 2009)

Tink said:


> The Clubs have hushed all this for years - but not anymore
> 
> If those clubs want us to spend our money watching their games, clean up your business, cause the public is sick of their bull****..
> 
> and thats it in a nutshell




You don't thing the public would pay to watch football if it wasn't cleaned up?  Dream on!  Cousins is more popular now than ever!  And this poor bugga never tested positive to anything, not once.  He put his hand up and said he had a problem and needed help, yet he was punished by the media and the AFL far more significantly than anyone who has actually been caught...

And to those who believe footy players should act better because they are "role models" - they play football, that is what they are paid for.  As a parent YOU should be the most influential role model in your childs life!  Lead by example!  

I once met a friend of a friend who was showing off their kid and saying how cute they looked in their new shirt.  The shirt said "The next Judd".  I said "Luckily it says Judd and not Cousins!".  She was not amused.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> well perhaps the footy clubs should keep them out of the media spotlight and supply  them these things required instead of letting them wander the general population acting like a bunch of mixed up primadonnas
> 
> or they could always point out that they have reached an elitest status at there level and if they play up theey can pissorf and be replaced by a more disciplind athlete
> 
> stuffem




But nun, these young men are at the top of their fitness and earning power, attractive to women good and bad and very bad, and feted by the media , TV and print, and then when they something just the eenie teenshiest bit wrong, they are turned into monsters, by the same media.

It is not fair to accept them for their aggression and prowess on a Friday and Saturday and then pillory them for being found wandering drunk outside some jezzabelles unit naked, the following morning, Sunday, stoned and disorientated.

It is unfair and un Australian.

gg


----------



## Tink (22 September 2009)

gav said:


> You don't thing the public would pay to watch football if it wasn't cleaned up?  Dream on!




Gav, the footy codes lost alot of memberships and attendances through the years, specially the rugby with all the bad publicity.. 

Finally the footy clubs have had to take responsibility with these people rather than always just letting it go..

Thats all progress for me


----------



## white_goodman (22 September 2009)

its all a reflection on broader society really...

I think drinking coke and roids (specifically the last 2) are becoming more and more 'mainstream'.

If you bring your children up to idolise fobs and halfwits thats your problem, and only setting themselves up for dissapointment


----------



## gav (22 September 2009)

Tink said:


> Gav, the footy codes lost alot of memberships and attendances through the years, specially the rugby with all the bad publicity..
> 
> Finally the footy clubs have had to take responsibility with these people rather than always just letting it go..
> 
> Thats all progress for me




I assume you are talking about Rugby League there?  AFL certainly hasn't suffered.


----------



## johnnyg (23 September 2009)

So GG, I guess you think that this ---> http://www.foxsports.com.au/story/0,8659,26114021-23214,00.html sort of behavior is OK then? Watch the Video. They're doing this **** in a grand final, in broad day light, in front of 100's of spectators, imagine when they turn 18, go out and get a gut full, and some poor bloke 'looks' at them the wrong way.


----------



## Krusty the Klown (23 September 2009)

johnnyg said:


> So GG, I guess you think that this ---> http://www.foxsports.com.au/story/0,8659,26114021-23214,00.html sort of behavior is OK then? Watch the Video. They're doing this **** in a grand final, in broad day light, in front of 100's of spectators, imagine when they turn 18, go out and get a gut full, and some poor bloke 'looks' at them the wrong way.




The behaviour is not OK, but its not something new in sporting history.

Those kids didn't need drugs, grog and roids. Humans have always displayed this sort of behaviour, its just more visible now because the media are a pack of hungry hyenas.

One thing to remember with these athletes is that they ARE being singled out by the media. Do you think actors, artists and musicians are any better behaved?? 

Where are those reports on the artistic types in the media? Sure, you get the odd one now and then, but the media does not HUNT for it.

Except if its a TV personality on a rival network that is......


----------



## Mr J (23 September 2009)

Krusty the Klown said:


> One thing to remember with these athletes is that they ARE being singled out by the media. Do you think actors, artists and musicians are any better behaved??




There are many more high profile sports people in Australia than there are actors, artists and muscians. There will be more cases from this group, without even considering social factors (such as the fact that some players are just thugs).


----------



## GumbyLearner (23 September 2009)

Is GG talking about Coke the drink or another kind of "Coke" ? corn:


----------



## nunthewiser (23 September 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> Is GG talking about Coke the drink or another kind of "Coke" ? corn:





both were designed to save the world, so alls good


----------



## johnnyg (23 September 2009)

Krusty the Klown said:


> The behaviour is not OK,




But according to GG we should turn a blind eye and it should be acceptable  because of the Athleticism the # 17 showed when he was kicking that kid in the head, right?


----------



## Punter44 (23 September 2009)

Rugby league crowds are up 5.00% on last year, weekly TV ratings are up 15% and club memberships have grown 27%. Rugby league has only prospered through all the adversity. The sport suffering the most is rugby union which has had the least amount of player trouble out of all the football codes....

I agree that we should focus more on their on-field exploits and less on their off-field indiscretions. How can you ask a kid at only 19 years of age from the back streets of Western Sydney who has been brought up by a single parent to be a perfect citizen and role model. You are kidding me!  These kids need to make mistakes in life so they can learn. Just like the way we all learn in life.
Let warriors be warriors and just enjoy their superior athleticism.

Another classic off-field indiscretion by AFL player Brendan Fevola on Monday night at the Brownlow medal. I personally think it was hilarious. What a great player he is though. I would take my son to watch Fev any day of the week. If my son grows up to act like he did any time he is drinking then I would see that as a reflection of my parenting skills and not because Fev was a bad role model.


----------



## Krusty the Klown (24 September 2009)

johnnyg said:


> But according to GG we should turn a blind eye and it should be acceptable  because of the Athleticism the # 17 showed when he was kicking that kid in the head, right?




No, this is different from what GG is saying, because there is no drugs, grog and roids involved.

This is natural aggresssion and is no different to any other all in brawl in any other kids sport. It was the same when I played sport as a youth.

And if parents are worried about their kids getting hurt by being kicked in the head then they shouldn't be playing the sport in the first place.


----------



## Tink (25 September 2009)

Krusty the Klown said:


> No, this is different from what GG is saying, because there is no drugs, grog and roids involved.
> 
> This is natural aggresssion and is no different to any other all in brawl in any other kids sport. It was the same when I played sport as a youth.
> 
> And if parents are worried about their kids getting hurt by being kicked in the head then they shouldn't be playing the sport in the first place.




I dont agree with that...

That kid got a 20year ban, can never play in Australia again -- *good*

Its playing the ball, not the man..

My sons played footy, soccer, cricket, to name a few, and has never crossed paths with an idiot like that.. 

ThankGod I say..


----------



## johnnyg (25 September 2009)

Krusty the Klown said:


> And if parents are worried about their kids getting hurt by being kicked in the head then they shouldn't be playing the sport in the first place.




Wow, I'm glad your not my father!


----------



## Krusty the Klown (25 September 2009)

johnnyg said:


> Wow, I'm glad your not my father!




I'll clarify, I was obviously a bit blunt.

What I'm saying is that you can get kicked in the head in general play, or injured just as badly the same way - like a scrum collapse.

I should have said "they shouldn't play contact sports" if they fear injury in their children.


----------



## Mr J (25 September 2009)

There's a big difference between knocking your head in a tackle, and having some a-hole kick it in.


----------



## Krusty the Klown (25 September 2009)

Mr J said:


> There's a big difference between knocking your head in a tackle, and having some a-hole kick it in.




The only difference is intent. The potential for the injury is still there regardless.

Fighting in sport is as old as sport and it only seems to happen in contact sports.

So, logically, if you don't want your child to get their head kicked in intentionally, is not to allow them to play contact sports.


----------



## nunthewiser (25 September 2009)

> Essendon's rising star Michael Hurley has been quizzed by police after allegedly bashing a taxi driver in Melbourne early this morning.
> 
> A spokeswoman for Victoria police confirmed a 19-year-old Rosanna man was questioned over an assault following a disputed cab fare in Hoddle St, Richmond, about 5.30am today.
> 
> ...




um ......... is this acceptable also ?


----------



## Mr J (25 September 2009)

Krusty the Klown said:


> The only difference is intent.




Yes, and it makes a huge difference to many. If someone lets their child play a physical sport, they accept the potential injuries that naturally occur during that sport. They wouldn't, however, accept the risk of some thug bashing their child. A sporting injury is an acceptable risk, an injury as a result of on-field violence is not.



> Fighting in sport is as old as sport and it only seems to happen in contact sports.




There's also a difference between throwing a punch, and stomping on someone's head.



> So, logically, if you don't want your child to get their head kicked in intentionally, is not to allow them to play contact sports.




That's ridiculous. You may as well argue that parents shouldn't let their kids out of the house, since they don't want their children to be mugged on the street .


----------



## Krusty the Klown (25 September 2009)

Mr J said:


> Yes, and it makes a huge difference to many. If someone lets their child play a physical sport, they accept the potential injuries that naturally occur during that sport. They wouldn't, however, accept the risk of some thug bashing their child. A sporting injury is an acceptable risk, an injury as a result of on-field violence is not.




There's also a difference between a physical sport and a contact sport. If a parent lets their child play a contact sport and does not know that that sport has ended in brawls many times in the past, then that parent is just  naive. It is a risk of contact sports. 

A parent would have to have been living in a cave not to know the risk of brawls in contact sports. If they have knowingly put their child in a sport that has had brawls in the past then they are accepting the risk.



> There's also a difference between throwing a punch, and stomping on someone's head.




They are both acts of violence with intent to cause harm, one just leads to the other in most fights.

Is it acceptable? No

Is it a fact of life? Yes.



> That's ridiculous. You may as well argue that parents shouldn't let their kids out of the house, since they don't want their children to be mugged on the street .




Logically, you can't use that argument because kids NEED to leave the house to go about normal life.

The kids don't NEED to play a contact sport with a known history of violence. There are many team sport alternatives for fitness.


----------



## Krusty the Klown (25 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> um ......... is this acceptable also ?




No, but it is to the point of being comedic now!


----------



## Mr J (25 September 2009)

> If they have knowingly put their child in a sport that has had brawls in the past then they are accepting the risk.




No they're not, and they shouldn't have to. Brawls are not part of the sport - I've never seen 'brawling' listed anywhere in the rulebook.



> Logically, you can't use that argument because kids NEED to leave the house to go about normal life.




Irrelevant to my point. Next you'll be arguing that parents accept the risk that other loony parents will berate and beat their kids during the game.

I'm not sure how you can argue that thuggery is a part of contact sports.


----------



## johnnyg (25 September 2009)

There isn't really much for me to add that Mr J hasn't said, and he's probably put it alot better then I could also.


----------



## Krusty the Klown (25 September 2009)

Mr J and johnnyg,

Maybe I have note been eloquent enough so I apologise, but I actually agree with what you are saying that intentional violence is not acceptable in contact sports.



Mr J said:


> No they're not, and they shouldn't have to. Brawls are not part of the sport - I've never seen 'brawling' listed anywhere in the rulebook.




Thuggery is not in the rules of any contact sport, but it still happens in every contact sport. Speeding is against the law, but people still do it. Drink driving is against the law, but people still do it. Striking an opponent in any sport is against the rules, but people still do it.

What I'm saying is that even though thuggery is not in the rule book..... it always seems to happen in contact sports. Thuggery is inherent in human society regardless of the culture, so when you have people smashing in to each other for sport, there is always going to be one oaf who takes offence and takes it personal...... and then the thuggery begins.



> Irrelevant to my point. Next you'll be arguing that parents accept the risk that other loony parents will berate and beat their kids during the game.




Yes, I saw that happen when I was playing rugby as a teenager.



> I'm not sure how you can argue that thuggery is a part of contact sports.




I'm not saying that it should be a part of contact sports, I'm just observing that brawls in sport only occur in contact sports..... so, logically, if you don't want your kid in a brawl, don't let them play contact sports.

This will probably not surprise you, johnnyg and Mr J, but I actually grew up in Blacktown. So what I saw in that video was nothing more than what I saw on the street growing up. Its just a reflection of the society where the kids live. And to me it was pretty tame.

For me that sort of violence is just part of life in most parts of the world, when you grow up with it, its just life... that's all....

I grew up expecting the worst from all people, now I'm pleasantly surprised when I meet a good person, but still don't trust them!!!!

P.S. That expression on my avatar is a good reflection of how I felt by the time I was 18.


----------



## greggy (25 September 2009)

Mr J said:


> No they're not, and they shouldn't have to. Brawls are not part of the sport - I've never seen 'brawling' listed anywhere in the rulebook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totally in agreement with you Mr J.  Footballers should be setting a good example especially for the youth of today. Most of them do behave, but there's a growing element that think they can do whatever they like.  The penalties need to be increased.


----------



## nunthewiser (30 September 2009)

my moment to be on the flip side

Brendan Fevola sacked from carlton

now here i disagree with this punishment , the bloke was being a Goose thats all . he didnt punch anyone out ,streak around naked , knock up the police commisioners daughter ............. He did however act the goose on tv while giving fellow footy players and associated hob nobs a bit of stick at a function in the media spotlight ..........

sheet happens but think it may have been harsh to sack him


----------



## GumbyLearner (30 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> my moment to be on the flip side
> 
> Brendan Fevola sacked from carlton
> 
> ...




Maybe Carlton are trying to avoid the dodgeland image. 

Don't get me wrong Fevola is a brilliant footballer but...


----------



## inenigma (30 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> my moment to be on the flip side
> 
> Brendan Fevola sacked from carlton
> 
> ...




Being an a$$ or playing an a$$.  Still comes back to being in a position of being a role model for young viewers........

If they want the dough that comes with being at the top, then they have to accept the restrictions that apply when their faces are household names.  Otherwise they can try and become CEOs of very large companies to make the kind of money that they make.


----------



## nunthewiser (30 September 2009)

inenigma said:


> Being an a$$ or playing an a$$.  Still comes back to being in a position of being a role model for young viewers........
> 
> If they want the dough that comes with being at the top, then they have to accept the restrictions that apply when their faces are household names.   .





i understand and respect that and have mentioned that in this thread so my post maybe somewhat hypocritical to some of my previous posts .......

i found his humour pretty darn funny actually and in good sort of taste as blokey humour goes ......... 

just a shame , thats all .


----------



## Tink (30 September 2009)

inenigma said:


> If they want the dough that comes with being at the top, then they have to accept the restrictions that apply when their faces are household names.  Otherwise they can try and become CEOs of very large companies to make the kind of money that they make.




well said..

He has been in trouble more than once Nun, think this was the last straw for them..


----------



## GumbyLearner (30 September 2009)

But he kicked the most goals of any forward in the AFL this season.

He needs a Buddhist monk.

Start breathing and he will be double the player compared to the team he used to play for. JMO.


----------



## Tink (1 October 2009)

*Brendan Fevola for sale, but nobody wants to buy*

Thats a nice wake up call for them lol


----------



## rock86 (1 October 2009)

wow, nice thread.

Just a question, whenever you here kids/teenagers/young adults get into blues/get blind and act like a goose (we've all done it and still do, including you parents who think football players shouldn't be allowed too), is there excuse ever,(along the line of) "I was influenced by football players", NO.

The most likely culprute for this happening is them seeing a mate doing it, probably even a sibling, more likely they've seeen there parents tipped up (and acting like a goose as you do when you have a few); but heaven forbid a young male football player go out and do this it might influence our kids to do this. 

The last thing about the women, I'm not saying that group sex or raping a sheila is acceptable, cause it's not...EVER. However the feeling i'm getting here is that some people think that footy players are the only culpruts of this, please. Males are males, football players or not, and including the group sex, which would happen more without football players, but we don't here about it.

So all I ask people is look at society as a whole; footballers are the least of the problems for you and your kids.


----------



## gav (1 October 2009)

_AFL chief executive Andrew Demetriou has told Carlton bad boy Brendan Fevola to "wake up to himself" after his booze-fuelled antics at Monday night's Brownlow Medal count._

Quote from http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/-/mp/6093942/wake-up-to-yourself-fev-demetriou/

Well, well, well... Check out last year's Footy Show 'Street Talk' segment at Brownlow medal night...  AFL boss Andrew Demetriou joking around with a very drunken Fevola! 
- 0:13 second mark
- 0:50 second mark
- 2:10 second mark
- 4:28 second mark

How do you expect players to react when the CEO of the AFL mucks around with a drunken player last year (on camera too!), then blasts that same player this year for doing the same thing, then sits back and allows the players club to sack him.


----------



## Krusty the Klown (1 October 2009)

Brenden Fevola is getting pasted for behaviour that would have a negative influence on youth....ie he lost control of his actions due to over indulgence of alcohol.

He is responsible for this?????? 

What about Channel 9??? They aired the segment and then condemned him.

If the segment was not aired, there would be no bad behaviour role model would there?

This TV channel, who were probably sober when they made the decision to air the segment, should be carrying some blame for bad behaviour here.

They acted irresponsibly. But gee, what a great ratings grabber....

So much for how they look after their employees. By airing it, they jeopardised the career of one of their own. I suppose he's disposable, plenty more where he came from.


----------



## Tink (4 October 2009)

*WAYNE Carey has been kicked out of the US and sent packing back to Australia. *

The King landed in Los Angeles this week, but did not make it any further than the airport, where he was turned around by US immigration authorities.

The disgraced former North Melbourne football star was flown home this weekend on a Qantas flight after his holiday plans were cancelled.

_They get what they dish out.._


----------

